

90 Percent of Pirates Get Dismissed from Massive Hurt Locker Lawsuit - zeratul
http://gizmodo.com/5845692/90-percent-of-pirates-get-dismissed-from-massive-hurt-locker-lawsuit

======
bediger
I understand what Gizmodo is trying to say here, but...

Shouldn't that be "90 percent of potential infringing IP addresses", rather
than "pirates"? These suits are not exactly renowned for accuracy of
identifying IP addresses that might be involved in infringement, so they
should say "potential". Probably a lot of corpse's, printer's and router's IP
addresses would ultimately get dropped anyway. Infringement isn't even theft,
much less "piracy".

Also, these are almost certainly "John Doe" IP addresses, USCG almost
certainly just named them in order to get subpoenas to get the billing address
for the IP addresses in order to name the nominal user of the IP address, and
shake them down for some fee greater than trivial, but less than what a court
case would take.

Dropping 90% of the John Doe IP addresses is interesting, but "why" would be
even more interesting. Is USCG wising up, by maybe watching what happened to
Righthaven? Has the court in question finally communicated that jurisdiction
and standing matter to it? Something else?

